# Military press, seated or standing?



## StanUk (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey all,

I've always done military presses standing, today i tried them sitting for the first time and noticed i couldnt lift as much. any advantage/difference doing them seated as opposed to standing?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Standing will draw the core into the exercise, but it allows you to use some English to get it up.  Whereas, sitting will focus more on your shoulders and not allow you get cheat it up so much.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

I used to prefer standing military presses because it allowed me to get some negative repetitions toward the end of my sets by cheating on the positive.  Then again, I used to not have access to anything but standing and now that I do here at school, I've been doing seated the majority of the time.


----------



## StanUk (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, i had a feeling seated would put more emphasis on the shoulders, but as sox says, with standing you can force some negative reps towards the end of your set by putting the rest of your body into the lift.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

StanUk,

In a perfect world, I'd do them seated and have a spotter help me on the positive towards the end and then do the negative on my own.  Just an FYI.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 9, 2007)

Standing > sitting is my general rule. Standing uses more muscles and it's more natural.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Sitting puts too much pressure on your spine.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 9, 2007)

I've only every tried sieat military press with both DB and BB. I prefer the DB military press though.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 9, 2007)

I do standing.  It really does work the core.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2007)

there is no right answer.  it depends on your goals.


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 9, 2007)

i dont want to get into a debate, but why do a lot of people on here *automatically* say that a seated or supported version of a particular exercise is wrong to do, or bad, or not as good as the standing version?

I'm just curious...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

Nobody is saying either are wrong or bad or all of the above.  It's simply preference.  Some people prefer Standing Military Presses because it works your core, other people want to more directly hit their deltoids and choose to do them seated.  So long as your routine is thorough, your workouts are intense, and your diet is well balanced, regardless of how you do your Military Presses, you'll be fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2007)

I wouldnt do seated cuz of the pressure of the spine (i am biased) and the need for a spot if youre using a heavy barbell.

Its weird how the thread starter is stronger while standing versus sitting.  When I FIRST tried standing DB presses, I had 50lb 10RM.  Sitting?  110lb 10RM.  Major difference.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 9, 2007)

standing>sitting imo

standing uses more muscles, more functional, less pressure on the spine. Just make sure your not arching your back while doing them standing, I used to do that and I never felt my core getting worked, p-funk saw a vid of me doing them, and let me know to not arch my back, I had to drop the weight down, but now my spine is safer, my core is getting worked, and now im back up to what I used to do with an arched back. I do them with a narrow stance and shoulder width grip because it is more functional because you have to balance.


----------



## slay (Apr 9, 2007)

when i do them standing i find that i arch my back and push them out whith my legs so i do them sitting down


----------



## mike456 (Apr 9, 2007)

slay said:


> when i do them standing i find that i arch my back and push them out whith my legs



lower the weight


----------



## SAMIAM (Apr 9, 2007)

I have done seated military,strict standing military,and pushpress . I get the most shoulder size and strength gains (as well as core and trap benefits)from pushpress (with accentuated negative) . Don't even get me started on clean and press ( even better IMHO)...


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, What about BB vs. DB?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Ok, What about BB vs. DB?



Again, preference.  I rarely feel like I'm hitting anything hard when I use dumbbells, so I tend to use the barbell more often.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Heh, I _always_ do DB's seated, and BB standing. Just a personal preference.


----------



## akiss49ers (Apr 10, 2007)

I feel safer seated


----------



## mike456 (Apr 10, 2007)

alternating dumbbell, and keep your torso firm and straight, only thing should be moving is your arms


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Heh, I _always_ do DB's seated, and BB standing. Just a personal preference.



I was actually going to chime in and say that.

Seated DBs can be done heavy and without a spot. Shit, even with a seated Barbell you have to have someone hand it to you usually.  In every military station ive used, the fucking racks are about 6 inches behind my head.  Thats a far reach just to setup.  Fuck that.

Standing barbells can be done without spots (so can standing DBs), but in any case, Id say it would be beneficial to do exercises that have its perks.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I was actually going to chime in and say that.
> 
> Seated DBs can be done heavy and without a spot. Shit, even with a seated Barbell you have to have someone hand it to you usually.  _*In every military station ive used, the fucking racks are about 6 inches behind my head.*_  Thats a far reach just to setup.  Fuck that.
> 
> Standing barbells can be done without spots (so can standing DBs), but in any case, Id say it would be beneficial to do exercises that have its perks.



Exactly. The only way I can do them seated by myself is if I set them up in the cage with the pins in front of me. I'd rather do them standing anyway.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it looks more manly.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2007)

Legs are a natural shock absorber. On my way down as I slow the weight down I bend my knees and let me legs absorb the downward force rather than my shoulders. Also, I feel my core being worked when I do standing vs seated like others already said.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 11, 2007)

One thing I don't like about pressing a barbell while seated is it inhibits the natural shift of your torso position to correctly place the weight overhead.  This isn't an issue when using dumbbells since they are two separate entities on either side of your head.

I also tend to stick to pressing with a barbell while standing and using dumbbells while seated.  However, I do occasionally do standing DB presses overhead as well, but never seated BB presses for the aforementioned reason.


----------



## VILBAUGH (Apr 12, 2007)

push press, push jerk, and jerk are IMHO the most effective OH lifts for size strength and performance, as far as strictly pressing goes, I cant see why you wouldnt want your body supporting you all the while...why sit? it just disengages your body


----------

